# nForce2 + USB = doesn't work :'(

## jack_mort

Hi !

I installed Gentoo few months ago on my "old" Abit KT7-RAID and everything worked perfectly  :Smile:  But this mobo "burnt" few weeks ago and i bought a brand new epox 8rda+ with a nforce2 chipset. It runs very well under Windows   :Twisted Evil:  and as i'm on holiday, i decided to reinstall my Gentoo ... and i can't make USB work !

I installed 1.4_rc3 with a stage3, compiled gentoo kernel (2.4.20-r2) with all options i need and no boot (freeze). I recompiled with all possible options as modules, succeeded with my reboot and i insmoded my usb modules to get my peripherals working and i had these errors (i've also tried gaming-sources) :

ehci-hcd => ok no pb

usb-ohci =>

From command line :

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o: init_module: No such device

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o: insmod usb-ohci failed

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

From dmesg :

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe083b000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb-ohci.c: USB HC TakeOver failed!

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (e083b000)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.1 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe083b000, IRQ 4

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.1, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb-ohci.c: USB HC TakeOver failed!

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (e083b000)

uhci =>

From command line :

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/uhci.o: init_module: No such device

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/uhci.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/uhci.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/uhci.o: insmod uhci failed

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

From dmesg :

no error, just "uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1"

I tried to disable almost everything in the kernel (including ACPI and APIC) but i had no luck   :Crying or Very sad: 

Where can be the problem ?

----------

## sc00by71

I have the same mobo and had usb working once and can't remember how, I read in another thread you do "lspci -v |grep HCI" to find out the modules needed. Mine comes up with ehci and ohci although ohci doesn't wan't to work for me either   :Crying or Very sad:   This is the first time I have tried the gaming-sources I had ac-sources previously and had usb working. Don't know if that the prob or I am doing something wrong. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. I am not giving up ! Hope you don't !

Shawn

----------

## sc00by71

Sorry but I just got my mouse up! So you have ehci and ohci as modules? that is the two this board calls for. ohci did the trick for me. after recompiling with:

Input core Support = mouse support <M> input core <M>

USB Support= Support for USB<Y>,prelim usb device filesystem<Y>,ehci <M>, ohci <M>, USB human interface device(hid)<M>,hid input layer <Y>

I did a full recompile not just "make modules modules_install"

copy new kernel to /boot 

added input,mousedev,hid,ohci to /etc/modules.autoload after insmod

rebooted just for the fun of it and all modules loaded and checking mouse per desktop guide it works.

Wow this looks confusing! hope it makes sense to someone. I don't know if this will fix your prob or not but it worked for me so I thought I would share. I gleaned alot of the info from these boards,especially documentation,tips,tricks.

Hope this helps

shawn

----------

## jack_mort

Well thanks for your answers : now i know i'm not alone with this kind of problem   :Razz: 

As you did i also made all my usb peripherals working by disabling "USB keyboard support" in the BIOS but the problem is now my USB keyboard doesn't work in grub  :Wink: 

I think i'll try a bit more and if i find nothing else, i'll declare a bios bug to epox  :Confused:  BTW which bios version do you have ?

I'll try to keep you informed  :Wink: 

----------

## jack_mort

Okay it seems to work now (it needs a bit more tests but i'm confident  :Razz: ).

I've upgraded my bios to the latest version (3402) and i tried almost all usb ports from my mobo, and it seems i've found one working  :Very Happy: 

I hope it is *really* working so i'll test it even more  :Wink: 

Bye

----------

## nazul

I had the same problem, uhci wouldnt load in. Trying this now tho.. Only having to it becuase my wireless ps2 mouse broke on me   :Sad: 

----------

## jack_mort

Well, i hope you'll get it work but for me it's a total disaster : it has worked once but now i can't my usb keyboard and mouse working, even by connectiong them to other ports. I flashed with the latest epox bios and i'll try it soon, but i'm quite sure i'll not work  :Crying or Very sad: 

I read several times disabling usb 2.0 in bios would help it work but as i've an archos jukebox on usb 2.0 i *really* want usb 2.0 to work ...

----------

## -Octane-

 *sc00by71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> added input,mousedev,hid,ohci to /etc/modules.autoload after insmod
> 
> 

 

thx alot i finally made my usb working with your help  :Very Happy: 

oh and the ohci module is called "usb-ohci"  :Smile: 

----------

## Argos

I am having USB problems as well.  As gentoo boots it consistently freeze when it tries to find the USB controllers.  I tried the lspci v |grep HCI which yielded:

2.0 USB Controller: nvidia corp nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

2.1 USB Controller: nvidia corp nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

2.2 USB Controller: nvidia corp nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [EHCI])

The first problem I had was it froze on EHCI, it would say:

---- Beginning usb detection

---- Scanning for usbcoreusb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs usb.c: registered new driver hub

---- Detecting usbcore hardware

----Scanning for ehci-hcdhcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:02.2, PCI device 10de:0068 (nVidia Corporation)

<insert freeze here>

So I tried going into the BIOS and turning off USB 2 support by dropping it down to USB 1.1. All this did was cause it to freeze on usb-ohci. <arg>

---- Beginning usb detection

---- Scanning for usbcoreusb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs usb.c: registered new driver hub

---- Detecting usbcore hardware

----Scanning for uhciuhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

----Scanning for usb-ohciusb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membose 0xf8821000, IRQ 5 usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation) usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

<insert freeze here>

OK so I tried to kill ALL OnChip USB support. Things only got worse!

----Scanning for usb-storageInitializing USB Mass Storage driverusb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

---- Detected usb-storage hardware

Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!

I tried editing the /etc/modules.autload the way sc00by did, but I found that on my system I only have /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel.2.4 and kernel.2.5 files instead of one /etc/modules.autoload file. So tried looking in them to add the modules to auto load but I kept having the same problems as above.

Any help or suggestions are needed.

(sorry for the rediculously long post   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## firaX

usb1 and usb2 work fine for me on my nforce2 board (a7n8xdlx)

usb-storage            61568   0 

sd_mod                 11660   0 

usb-ohci               19784   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               18216   0  (unused)

hid                    19588   0  (unused)

usbcore                65600   1  [usb-storage usb-ohci ehci-hcd hid]

mousedev                4404   1 

input                   3616   0  [hid mousedev]

thats the modules needed for my usb mouse(1.1) and my memory stick(2.0)

----------

## ian351c

Argos,

I have the exact same problem as you... I'm researching it, but can you let me know if you get a solution?

Thanks!

----------

## Argos

ok, i tried using gentoo-sources, but i'm still having the same problem, (freezes at ehci etc...)

I'm wondering if I'm leaving something out, for the ppl that got theirs to work, did you have to load modules or something. I'm new to gentoo, so perhaps I'm missing something. All i've done in both installs before (gaming-sources, and gentoo-sources) is a regular install acording to the guide. Should i NEED to tell it to load special modules to get Nforce to work? If not need, what might be recomended? and perhaps an example modules.autoload would help.

Thanks.

----------

## col

on my kt400 board If I disable ACPI support my USB starts working again.

----------

## greywolf

I have an Abit NF7-S 2.0 board (with the latest bios) and I have been suffering from this problem. Because my root filesystem is on my new SATA disk, I've generally been using the gs-sources and the ac-sources kernels, so this is as far as my experience goes.

At first I tried compiling ACPI, APIC and usb (-ehci and -ohci) into the kernel. With no luck. After much tinkering I finally have almost all of it working. I have APIC on (in kernel and bios), this seems to be important as it wouldn't work with it switched off,  and ACPI=off in the grub command line (though this may as well be left out of the kernel compile). With these options, usb-ohci will load and, more importantly, recognise that my intellimouse-explorer is connected. With ACPI switched on, usb-ohci would either hang the system or, in later kernels, load but simply not recognise any devices. With this compromise, I have settled on APM instead, though either I'm doing something wrong, or it doesn't really do much ^_^

----------

## lotusvale

i'm using A7N8X mobo with gaming 2.4.20-r3, and i only oompile(build in) in the kernel the following:

(under Input Core Support) 

* Input core suport 

* Mouse support 

* Event Interface Support 

(under USB support) 

* either EHCI, UHCI, or OHCI. UHCI is the one i have.

under HID:

*turn on  USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

*HID input layer support

*/dev/hiddev raw HID device support 

this works fine. (eventhough i'm not sure whether /dev/hiddev raw is needed or not but it works anyway for me)

----------

## col

I just did an install on an EPox 8RDA3+ and it uses OHCI + EHCI....remove UHCI and your usb will work

having a few problems getting the sound to work though.

----------

